# Need some help.....sagging floor joists.



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That is one nice place for a newly divorced new business owner. Congrats! Looks like a really nice lot too.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice house.
Only I don't see anything that look like a 110 yers old house..


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Yeah, he's telling you he's about to throw in the towel and just cover it up because he can't find a way that fits time and $$$. But he really doesn't want to give up. And yes, his confidence in how solid the floor is with the ends hacked off is way optimistic. Repairing those would probably take steel plates each side for an engineering sign off. But here's his opportunity to put in a separate modern floor system (not tied to the existing) with a modern beam of one kind or another to support one end, taking that entire load off the old existing floor system. That's all good. Personally I'd probably go with a LVL or something like that - cheaper and faster, and you don't have the problem down the road of someone not realizing the wall is being used as a beam before they tear it apart.


What you his girlfriend? Let the man speak for himself. 

I don't give a sh*^t what he does... BUT keep this hack stuff off this site, people come here to get advise, people read what is being posted here to get knowledge. Coming here and promoting a hack job to cover up another hack job is not except-able.

He got no time, or he got no money, then cover it up and get to it later when you can afford to do it the right way... 
Now everything is open, and being in the business you can do this job at the minimal expense... For Christ sake we're talking about a few pieces of lumber...:laughing: 
Having a mentality to waste money to do another hack job on top of another and if it fails (now here is a fu*^in surprise), coming back later when it will cost you three times as much, the tile and plumbing will need to be ripped out,etc ... you need your head examined to even consider that. :no:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey everybody, thanks for participating.....:thumbsup:


----------

